# 510 dishpro?



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

I've checked past threads but I am still not sure.
Is the 510 working with Dishpro accessories?
Is there any advantage using Dishpro lnbs and switches?

If I replace my two legacy singles + sw21 , with Dishpro stuff, what switch would I use?

I noticed that one sw21 (brand x) I had, had quite a loss on one side.
I replaced it and had about equal losses and not too much.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes the 510 will work with Dishpro LNBs and switches.

Advantage - you can have longer cables, also, a Dishpro checkswitch is much faster than a Legacy.

To replace 2 Legacy Singles or Duals and an SW21 with Dishpro - I'd suggest a Dishpro Twin or DishProPlus Twin - Builtin switch. Alternatively, you could use 2 DishPro singles or Duals and use a DP21 switch (this IS diferent than the SW21 you are currently using).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Also working fine with *DPP *dishes and switches.


----------

